# Cobra "BoomSlang" bow sight



## Woodydag1 (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree I also love my boomslang sight.The fact that it does not have a light is good for me,just in case I ever get lucky enough to shoot a Pope&Young buck I would hate to get DQed because of the light


----------



## ChristopherRus (Nov 15, 2010)

FYI this year there are a lot of options for the boomslang w/light..... I have the stealth 3 and really like it, and it helps that they are a local company. (50 Miles).


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I am sorry, and this is just my experience, but it was the most wasted $60 I have ever spent on archery. Mine, right out of the box mind you, was way off on the second axis and there is no way to adjust it. The pins were slanted through the housing.


----------

